# Grundstück Absichern ?????!!!!!



## resape78 (3. Juni 2007)

Hier noch einmal eine Frage zur Absicherung eines Grundstücks. 
Ich weiß, das die Frage schon erörtert wurde, darum möchte ich es hier wirklich kurz und knapp halten.

Wir haben unser Grundstück mit eine Hainbuchen Hecke an der Seite und hinten mit einem Zaun gesichert ( dieses Jahr gepflanzt ) . Nachbarn haben ein Kind, ca. 1 1/2 Jahre alt.
Dieses besagte Kind stand schon 2 mal bei uns im Garten, trotz Hecke. Es biegt die Pflanzen um welche ich danach wieder aufrichten muß.
Die Aussage der Mutter, ich kann ja nicht 24 Stunden ein Auge auf mein Kind haben, ist in meinen Augen nicht ganz richtig, da ich hier schon gelesen hatte, daß Kinder unter 4 ebendiese Aufsicht haben müssen. 
Besagtes Kind würd aber auch nicht großartig belehrt, da es auch zu anderen Nachbar geht. Ich habe auch keine Lust mir von so einem kleinen den Garten kaputt machen zu lassen.

Wie sieht es eurer Meinung nach mit der Sicherung aus?

Und inwieweit ist denn eine Person mit Kind dazu aufgerufen, ebenfalls etwas zur Absicherung des eigenen Grundstücks zu tun? Oder liegt der schwarze Peter immer nur bei Teichbauern?


Danke schön


----------



## Thorsten (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundstück Absichern ?????!!!!!*

Hi,

hast Du das z.B. schon gelesen > Sicherheit am Gartenteich


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundstück Absichern ?????!!!!!*

Hallo

Euer Nachbarschaftsrecht liest sich wie aus dem Mittelalter   



> SECHSTER ABSCHNITT
> Einfriedung
> 
> § 27 NachbG
> ...



bei uns wäre das einfacher sinngemäß:

hat ein Nachbar ein Interesse sein Grundstück einzuzäunen 
müssen beide Nachbarn einen ortsüblichen Zaun zur Hälfte bezahlen .


ein guter Zaun macht einen guten Nachbarn !

ein billiger Moschendrahtzaun  vor der Hecke ist wahrscheinlich die friedlichste Variante

mfG


----------



## resape78 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundstück Absichern ?????!!!!!*

   
also, den Gesetzestext versteh ich nicht wirklich... 

Also reicht denn eine Buchenhecke denn aus?:beeten: 
Wenn die besagte Nachbarin mehr haben will, muß sie dann selber noch einen Karnickeldraht oder ähnliches spannen?

Ich versteh die deutschen Gesetze nicht wirklich.

Der Kern ist ja, ob mir jemand eine deutliche Antwort darauf geben kann, inwiefern sie dazu angehalten ist, selber noch für Schutz zu sorgen...:


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundstück Absichern ?????!!!!!*

Hi,

*ich* sehe das so: 

Du schaffst das Risiko Teich, also hast Du dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass darin niemand zu Schaden kommt.
Es geht dabei auch nicht nur um Nachbars Kind, sondern in der Theorie sogar um die eigenen oder um Betrunkene!
Das ist wie mit einer Grube/unfertigen Treppe in die ein Einbrecher fallen könnte... selbst die haben dann Anspruch auf Entschädigung (oder wie auch immer sich das dann schimpft), wenn die Gefahrenstelle oder das Grundstück nicht ordnungsgemäß gesichert war.
Gesetzestexte sind nun mal interpretierbar und "wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter". Aber wehe, es passiert was.... dann steht ganz fix der Staatsanwalt auf der Matte. 

Möchtest Du neben Leuten wohnen, deren Kind in Deinem Teich zu Schaden/zu Tode gekommen ist? Also ich ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Armin501 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundstück Absichern ?????!!!!!*

Es sieht so aus:
Die Einfriedung ist nicht geeignet, wenn das Nachbarkind durch einfache
Handwerklichkeit die Einfriedung überwindet.
Es müssen daher weitere Maßnahmen getroffen werden, die das Kind an der
Überwindung der Grundstückgrenzen hindern.
Welche dies sind entscheidet der Einzelfall.

Gruß Armin


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundstück Absichern ?????!!!!!*

Hallo resape 78

mein Name ist Karsten  ....

__________________________________________________________

Deine Verkehrssicherungspflicht steht im jeden Fall höher.

besser sich über einen Zaun zu einigen und im Zweifelsfalle selber einen zu errichten .

http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme64/article3494930.html

mfG


----------



## resape78 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundstück Absichern ?????!!!!!*

ok, das ist doch schon eine Antwort.
Was meinst du denn mit welche, entscheidet der einzelfall?

Was wäre das z.b. ?

Ich komme bloß nicht damit klar, das die beiden Ihr Grundstück nicht auch absichern bzw. dafür sorgen müssen, daß das Kind nicht rüber kann.

Es kam ja schon mal der Gedankenblitz auf, daß man ja auch Werkzeug ab und an auf der Terasse liegen hat und man da ja auch nicht immer drauf achtet, wenn man arbeitet.

Desweiteren ist ja auch schon gesagt worden, das es keinen absoluten Schutz gibt, da imi grunde jedes Handelsübliche Hindernis überwunden werden kann, z.b. bei 7-8 jährigen die auf den Trichter kommen sich mit einer Gartenschere einen Weg durch die Hecke bahnen oder mit nem Seitenschneider durch einen Maschendrahtzaun.
Ich weiß, das klingt jetzt etwas absurd, aber wenn ich die deutschen Gesetzestexte lese, müßte man ja eigentlich schon ebenso absurd denken um alles auszuschließen 

In den Texten die ich im Internet gefunden habe finde ich z.b. das eine Hecke (unsere ist ca. 1,70m hoch und der Abstand der Pflanze ist ca. 15cm) schon als eingrenzung reicht.

Wie verhält es sich denn, wenn das besagte Kind mir die __ HEckenpflanzen mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit kaputt macht, wer zahlt die denn?

Irgendwo ist die ganze Geschichte doch recht undeutlich....


----------



## Armin501 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundstück Absichern ?????!!!!!*

Ich habe geschrieben e i n f a c h e  Handwerklichkeit.
Wenn das Kind ein geeignetes Werkzeug benutzt, um das Hindernis zu
überwinden, Zange um den Maschendrahtzaun zu zerschneiden z.B., dann hört 
deine Verkehrssicherungspflicht auf, und die deines Nachbarn (Eltern des Kindes) beginnt!

Aber wie schon gesagt, deine Hecke reicht nicht aus, da ja das Kind durch einfaches Herunterdrücken oder Beiseitedrücken die Hecke überwindet.
Ich würde einen 1,50 Meter hohen Maschendrahtzaun installieren, und dann war es das!!!
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man bei Kindern und Hunden nicht auf Verständnis für solche Maßnahmen stößt.

Gruß Armin


----------



## ra_ll_ik (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Grundstück Absichern ?????!!!!!*

Moin,
hmm wie war dein Name?
ich würde erstmal einen Maschendraht spannen.
Ein paar Dachlatten als Pfähle, Weidezaundraht als Spanndraht, dann den Zaun dran getüddelt und du hast Ruhe.
Ich habe das ganze im November als unser Berner zu uns kam gebaut. Kosten unter 40 € für ca. 50 Meter Zaun.

In zwei, drei Jahren ist dann die Hecke dicht und du hast eh deine Ruhe...Hainbuchen wachsen relativ schnell...

Oder, und du zäunst den Teich ein.
Ich habe es zusätzlich gemacht, da bei uns reger Kinderspieltrieb herscht und ein Teich ist da wie ein Magnet.
Und wie immer, nicht die eingenen Kinder gehen ans Wasser, nein immer die anderen.
Zum anderen kann der Berner nicht die Wasserpflanzen fressen... 

Sicherheit geht vor Ästhetik....


----------

